# x-over settings-HELP!



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

I have B&W 804's and the Outlaw 990/7700. I am not sure what to set the x-over settings on the 990 for my mains and surrounds.:huh:
I want to get the best seamless sound available along with some intense explosions:boxer: on those made for men movies.
I have the JL Audio F112 sub. My main concern is what settings should I have for the size of my 804's and surrounds and what would be a good starting point with the x-over settings.:scratchhead:

Thanks for the HELP.
Frank 

Try to kept your response in laymans terms...I would appreciate it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally recommended crossover setting is 80Hz for all speakers. Though you may find you prefer 60Hz for your mains. Try 'em both and see which you like better. For your surrounds it would probably be best to stick with 80Hz.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Some reviews I have read seem to say that the 804's are a better midbass performer and a little on the bright side. I would set all your speakers to small in your avr and then set xover to 80hz. Experiment a little with the xover setting. But I would think with those speakers 60 is as low as you should go.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Another vote for 80Hz ...:T

You can also try 60Hz and 70Hz if you have the options, set al speakers to small; but in some cases you'll benefit from using the front as large (depending on their frequency response, mine goes to 35Hz).

Do you use REW??? ...that's the best way to see how the crossover setting affected the response, to me it was hard to notice any difference between 80Hz and 60Hz crossover settings just by ear...:hide:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

80HZ sounds good to me, also. But, like everyone is saying, you might want to experiment a little. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

80Hz is a safe and common recommendation. Going higher often results in the location of the sub being all too noticeable.

Another approach is to choose a frequency about 20Hz higher than the rated -3dB point for the main speaker. Thus, if the -3dB point is 40Hz, use 60Hz.

All that said, the best way is to measure the speaker performance in situ since room and positioning will greatly affect LF extension and smoothness. With such measurements, you can choose the best frequency for your system in your room.

Kal


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!
I have another question. I have the Sony Blu Ray 550. What about the speaker settings on the 550? 
The main speaker menu allows you to set the them to large and small and the sub to yes or no. The surrounds you can set to large,small or none. 
You also have a distance setting for the speakers as well as hz settings from 0 to +10

Should I use the distance and hz settings or leave them set to 0?
How should I set the size menu?

Thanks in advance....Sorry if these questions are stupid.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> I have the Sony Blu Ray 550. What about the speaker settings on the 550?


I recall reading that you have to set the speakers to large, I'm sure you need to tell the 550 that you have a sub or it will redirect the LFE signal to front speakers, distance and level ...I don't know.

I think this way the AVR will handle the sound according to your setup :yes:....What did the manual of the 550 says???


----------

